# Dektop ist nicht verfügbar und weitere Fehlermeldung



## Ich_halt224 (19. Januar 2019)

Hallo, auf meinem Laptop bekomme ich leider nach dem Starten folgende Fehlermeldung:


> "C:\WINDOWS\System32\config\systemprofile\Desktop" ist nicht verfügbar. Wenn sich der Speicherort auf diesem PC befindet, stellen Sie sicher, dass das Gerät oder Laufwerk angeschlossen oder der Datenträger eingelegt ist, und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang. Stellen Sie im Fall eines Netzwerkspeicherorts sicher, dass Sie mit dem Netzwerk oder Internet verbunden sind, und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang. Falls der Speicherort weiterhin nicht gefunden wird, wurde er möglicherweise verschoben oder gelöscht.



Der Desktop ist schwarz und nur das Papierkorb-Icon darauf zu sehen. Die Taskleiste ist sichtbar, reagiert aber nicht.
Wenn ich das Papierkorb-Icon anklicke, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Explorer.EXE
> Es wurde versucht, auf ein Token zuzugreifen, das nicht vorhanden ist.



Meine Vermutungen sind, dass entweder (a) ein Windows-Update völlig in die Hose ging oder (b) irgend eine Hardware defekt ist.
Habt Ihr eine Idee, wo der Fehler liegen könnte und wie man ihn eventuell lösen kann?

Falls man das Problem nicht lösen kann würde ich gerne probieren, alles zu formatieren und Windows 10 neu aufzuspielen.
Allerdings ist das Win 10, welches aktuell drauf ist, ein aktualisiertes Win 8, von dem ich den Key nicht mehr finde.
Ist es irgendwie möglich noch den Windows-Key auszulesen oder zu sichern?

LG Tim


----------



## ComFreek (20. Januar 2019)

Ich_halt224 hat gesagt.:


> (a) ein Windows-Update völlig in die Hose ging


Ich vermute eher das anstelle eines Hardwareproblems.

Du könntest dir mit dem Media Creation Tool auf einem anderen PC einen Reparatur-USB-Stick erstellen.



Ich_halt224 hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings ist das Win 10, welches aktuell drauf ist, ein aktualisiertes Win 8, von dem ich den Key nicht mehr finde.
> Ist es irgendwie möglich noch den Windows-Key auszulesen oder zu sichern?


Diese Situation hatte ich auch einmal. Soweit ich weiß ist der Key nun fest mit deinem Microsoft-Account verbunden und es genügt bei der Neuinstallation sich mit diesem anzumelden.
Falls du nicht weißt, was dein Microsoft-Account ist: zu jedem Microsoft-Account gehört eine E-Mail-Adresse der Form "...@outlook.{de|com|...}" oder "...@hotmail.{de|com|...}". Hast du solch eine E-Mail-Adresse, hast du auch einen Microsoft-Account.

Aber sicherheitshalber solltest du das nochmal googeln


----------



## Technipion (20. Januar 2019)

Ich_halt224 hat gesagt.:


> Meine Vermutungen sind, dass entweder (a) ein Windows-Update völlig in die Hose ging oder (b) irgend eine Hardware defekt ist.


Ja also das klingt schon so, als hätte dir da irgendwas tief liegende Systemdateien zerschossen.

Ich weiß es ist wahrscheinlich überflüssig das jetzt zu sagen, aber: Denke daran jetzt zunächst einmal alle deine Daten zu sichern (soweit möglich), weil es bei schwerwiegenden Eingriffen im System *immer* zu Datenverlust kommen kann! Aus persönlicher Erfahrung weiß ich, dass selbst Menschen die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten (vermeintliche IT-Experten) oft mit Backups und rechtzeitigen Datensicherungen schludern, und am Ende ist das Geheule dann groß... daher nochmal der Hinweis.

Gruß Technipion


----------

